# My favorite low tech tank on the web.



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

I found this and thought I would share. It's one the the best looking low tech tanks I have ever seen. 

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/330hnlme

What makes it so "impactful" in my 2-bit opinion, is the repetition of plants and rocks that he uses (lots of crypts and anubias) as well as the dark substrate and the shock of bright green in the onion plant that is in contrast to the rest of the tank. Love the twisty drift wood (manzanita?) he has. The plant list is on the website. There is no CO2 in this tank and the light is quite low.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

That tank is awesome. If only my so-called high tech tank looked anywhere near that nice =(


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

AWESOME!

Gives me some ideas.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, very clean. I like that you can look through it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Wow, very clean. I like that you can look through it.


Being able to look at it from both sides makes it SO much harder to scape....but wow, I'm impressed!

Do you know what the tank specs are? Size, dimensions, lighting?


----------



## mkus (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope my rainbows look that nice when they mature.


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Do you know what the tank specs are? Size, dimensions, lighting?


If you go to the link, the creator lists what the specs I believe as well as plants he used etc.

And i agree, it is very clean an uncluttered looking. Love it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Brette said:


> If you go to the link, the creator lists what the specs I believe as well as plants he used etc.
> 
> And i agree, it is very clean an uncluttered looking. Love it.


Completely missed the link. Thanks.


----------



## reddragon1977 (May 30, 2007)

im suprised that he is only using 2X30W????? mushrooms would have a hard time growing under that!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Saweet!

I wonder what kind of substrate he is using there?


----------



## mujacko2002 (Feb 7, 2003)

Mabuhay!

thats one freaky A-W-E-S-O-M-E low-tech tank


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

It's worth mentioning that it's an Oliver Knott scape.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

mrbman7 said:


> I wonder what kind of substrate he is using there?


Black Fluorite? I have it in my tank and it looks similar. Too bad it's the only thing in the tank that he doesn't mention on the site.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, and the Bosemani are perfection in there.

I had no idea crinum would grow in such low light! 

Does the substrate look more like Eco Complete.....?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That is one beautifully scaped tank!



macclellan said:


> It's worth mentioning that it's an Oliver Knott scape.


Yeah that guy :icon_twis me off! :icon_lol:


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

If you check out his site and his galleries, there are tonnes more of inspiring tanks. I especially like his step-by-step ones.


----------



## TheCrypt (Sep 7, 2008)

That tank was my insperation....


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

How is it that his water is so clear? Is it the UV? Where is this guy??


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

I like it but.....I dont know it almost looks too clean/sterile for my taste.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

wow, that tank is breathtaking! Excellent scape!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you tell me what the plant is that is blueish green, spikey, growing amongst the rocks?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Are you talking about the wendtii? I think you are. The blue-green color appears to be a result of lighting, but it's more of a army green.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They look like C. wendtii 'bronze' to me.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

x3 on the C. Wendtii. It is one of my favourite crypts, though I find it more prone to melting than others, but it always bounces back in due time.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the ID.:wink:


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

wow

edit:
holy cr*p hes from germany :icon_mrgr


----------



## Brette (Jul 5, 2007)

cyankal.i said:


> wow
> 
> edit:
> holy cr*p hes from germany :icon_mrgr


Really? The guy's name is Oilver Knott. Doesn't sound like a German name to me. But he lives there? I think he owns a store where he scapes all these tanks. WHY IS NONE OF THIS STUFF IN CANADA?  I'd love to visit a fish store with tanks scaped like this.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Can you imagine how planted tanks would take off here if stores would only take the time to set up some nice display tanks like this? Maybe even offer a one-night course on how to care for it. 

Anyway, I absolutely love the way the darkish decor and low lights set off the rainbows.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

That's a great tank.

I'm wondering how they get away with such frequent water changes? The low tech motto seems to be to avoid water changes and stock lightly when not using co2.

I want to do a new set-up this way, but I'd like the flexiblity to stock a bit heavier and do more water changes. I have no problems following a proper method, but I keep seeing so many examples that break the trend that I'm wondering how they do it?


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

That is truly an amazing aquascape. It inspires me to think about new ways of laying out a tank.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

mrbman7 said:


> Saweet!
> 
> I wonder what kind of substrate he is using there?





Brette said:


> Black Fluorite? I have it in my tank and it looks similar. Too bad it's the only thing in the tank that he doesn't mention on the site.





seAdams said:


> Does the substrate look more like Eco Complete.....?


In the comments section there is a guy asking for the substrate, and Olivers reply is



> Der Bodengrund ist Dennerle Kies Diamantschwarz als Dünger drunter habe ich Tropica AquaCare Substrat benutzt. Gedüngt wird sonst nichts, aus dem Boden reicht und was so an Nährstoffen ans Wasser abgegeben wird (Futter, Fische).


which translates to

The substrate is Dennerle "Kies Diamantschwarz" (~Gravel Diamond Black), with Tropica AquaCare as fertilizer underneath. No other fertilizing, what comes from the substrate and water column nutrients (fish food, fish) is sufficient.

Hope that helps...


----------

